# Azon TexPro



## kicoabaco (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you think about this machine (TexPro, not MicroTex which was bad dtg)?
It has sealed ink cartridges (something like Roland SP/VP ink cartridges), so I'm interested is it better than WIMPS system that uses Kiosk III?
Prints look awesome, washing durability is very good also.
Salesman told me that daily maintenance routine is just to shake white ink cartridges few times a day (for preventing creation of sediment at the bottom of cartridges, which can clogg printhead), and to do cleaning once a day (preferably at the end or/and beginning of working day). He said it can stand up to 5-7 days not printing, without any problems.
I have opportunity to buy a brand new one for 10k euro, but I'm afraid of that white ink stuff. 
Is this clogging normal and is this daily maintenance routine normal for all dtg printers?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Sealed ink is always better the problem with cartridges if you have to disconnect them from the lines or the head to shake them, it's a big risk you take having air get in there. Almost defeats the purpose of having sealed ink.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I use cartridges in my NeoFlex and NEVER had this issue of air getting in. As far as I'm aware, neither has any other NeoFlex owner.

I've not read ONE post from anyone using the large catridges having the problem either. Maybe I missed them.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I use cartridges in my NeoFlex and NEVER had this issue of air getting in. As far as I'm aware, neither has any other NeoFlex owner.
> 
> I've not read ONE post from anyone using the large catridges having the problem either. Maybe I missed them.


The NeoFlex is a 48XX based printer, I've personally helped more than 1 person here in Sacramento clear out an air lock. They almost purchased a new print head because they didn't realize what was going on.

That is great you've been lucky enough not to have problems, but it is very irresponsible for you to argue that removing a cartridge from an Inkjet printer is the idea solution.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> ....... it is very irresponsible for you to argue that removing a cartridge from an Inkjet printer is the idea solution.


Wow, what a profound statement!

This forum is used by many researching which DTG printer to purchase. I still haven't seen any posts supporting your opinion - maybe you can hilight a post for me where this is a specific problem? As I said, I might have missed 'them'.

I'd like to know who these unfortunate owbers are to discover how they resolved the problem.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

You've been here for 2007, have you not been reading the posts on white ink?
Is the NeoFlex your first white ink printer? Have you had a printer that had cartridges before the NeoFlex?

I have. I even used cartridges with bagged ink and had the same problem, that's why I'm against cartridges not bagged ink (standalone or inside a cartridge).


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> You've been here for 2007, have you not been reading the posts on white ink?
> Is the NeoFlex your first white ink printer? Have you had a printer that had cartridges before the NeoFlex?
> 
> I have. I even used cartridges with bagged ink and had the same problem, that's why I'm against cartridges not bagged ink (standalone or inside a cartridge).


I've been interested in DTG printing for many years prior to 2007 but always steered clear due to all the problems with white ink clogging and others.

The NeoFlex is my first DTG printer and, as I said, I've had no issues with white ink clogging and, to date, I've not read that anyone else has either.

Yes, of course I've read much about white ink on this forum and it's taken until 2010 before I felt confident enough to purchase.

Just to put the record straight, I'm NOT *argueing* as you imply, I'm simply speaking from personal experience - me & my NeoFlex and also stating a fact that I've yet to read that any other NeoFlex owner is experiencing the problems you seem to suggest.

I have read several posts about air bubbles in the lines of bagged ink systems - I'm not claiming it's an issue.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I'm NOT *argueing* as you imply, I'm simply speaking from personal experience


You are implying that it's not a problem at all because -you- don't have that issue yet.

I always try to give objective opinions, here is a post I responded to about various dampers and cartridges.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t122078-2.html#post721023

You can go read the entire thing if you want.

And by the way, aren't you a Sales Rep or Distributor for the NeoFlex there int he UK?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I'd like to know who these unfortunate owbers are to discover how they resolved the problem.


Are you calling me a liar now? I've given up several weekends of my time with no compensation to help DTG owners who were stuck. And I told you the problem was an Air lock in the print head. It was resolved by removing the dampers / carts from the head and pulling cleaning fluid through backwards, re-priming the system and doing an ink charge.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I don't wish to hijack this thread!




TahoeTomahawk said:


> You are implying that it's not a problem at all because -you- don't have that issue yet.


No I'm not. If stating my experience of my NeoFlex concerns you, then I make no apology. I was just stating fact.



TahoeTomahawk said:


> I always try to give objective opinions, here is a post I responded to about various dampers and cartridges.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t122078-2.html#post721023


I read that thread sometime ago 



TahoeTomahawk said:


> And by the way, aren't you a Sales Rep or Distributor for the NeoFlex there int he UK?


No, I'm NOT a sales rep or distributor for NeoFlex in the UK or elsewhere for that matter.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t144053.html



TahoeTomahawk said:


> Are you calling me a liar now?


Oh dear! For goodnes sake Adam, you seem to be reading something I'm not writing! Where on earth did I infer you were lying?

You did mention you helped someone out with a 48XX printer. Am I to assume it was a NeoFlex? Am I to assume the air in the lines was a direct result of using cartridges, or is that what you assumed?

Adam, you've helped me in the passed, directly by answering some of the threads I've started and indirectly in other threads in which you've posted. Thanks for that.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> No, I'm NOT a sales rep or distributor for NeoFlex in the UK or elsewhere for that matter.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t144053.html


So you are a basic end-user?? Not a dealer , agent or distributor??

_This post would make some wonder??_


Stitch-Up said:


> Neoflex
> 
> Go say hi to Justin and tell him John from UK sent you - I get free ink


_From Posts http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t132274.html_ _not copyrighted information.. _

So this is a common practice when you get a Neoflex?? So you are a basic end-user?? Not a dealer , agent or distributor??
If you aren't any of those are mentioned.. tell us how do you get into this?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> So you are a basic end-user?? Not a dealer , agent or distributor??


 Some did wonder. Yes, I'm a basic 'end-user' & I've never received anything from AA that I didn't pay for in full. End of.



FatKat Printz said:


> If you aren't any of those are mentioned.. tell us how do you get into this?


Get into what?


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

So John you are telling us all that AA/Neoflex gives everyone free ink?

See attached quote:


Stitch-Up said:


> Neoflex
> Go say hi to Justin and tell him John from UK sent you - I get free ink


Peter for how long do you offer this free ink? 6mon. or a 1year?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

vinyl signs said:


> So John you are telling us all that AA/Neoflex gives everyone free ink?
> 
> See attached quote:


It was a joke aimed at Peter of AA - you know, 'tongue in cheek'. Note the smiley? 

We can all trawl the forums and pick comments out and try to imply it means something it doesn't.

1. I am NOT an agent or distributor for AA or any of their subsidiary businesses (if there are any).

2. I have NEVER received ANY goods from AA for which I haven't paid the FULL price for.

3. I own a NeoFlex as an END USER. Like most who come to this forum, I did my research and of ALL the different brands available to me in the UK, the NeoFlex suited my needs best.

Now tell me how I can be more clear than that and also, why do I need to justify myself?

How many posters on this forum don't disclose their associations with the various brands? I could be forgiven for suggesting there maybe quite a few. But hey, I don't care, it doesn't bother me in the least.

To any UK DTG'ers, you're welcome to come and see my NeoFlex working at anytime, it would be beneficial to me if there were more NeoFlex owners in the UK as we could share experiences etc.

Any other questions? I might answer them:
1. If I can.
2. If it's worth the effort.
3. If I have time.
4. If it's not the same 'ole tiresome suggestions being made in this thread.

For those who haven't got it yet:

*I'M not a sales rep or distributor for AA, I'm an 'end user who just believes the NeoFlex is a great DTG printer.*


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Well I saw the smile face as a happy end user getting free ink! If you were just kidding I would have put JK rather than a happy face. JMOHO


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

vinyl signs said:


> Well *I saw the smile face as a happy end user getting free ink!* If you were just kidding I would have put JK rather than a happy face. JMOHO


I wish    No such luck 

I'm just a happy NeoFlex end user, getting fantastic tech support from AA and experiencing absolutely no issues using my cartridge bagged ink. I think everyone should have one 

Don't forget the free ink Peter


----------



## kicoabaco (Feb 16, 2011)

If there are so many problems about white ink if you do not hold on daily maintenance routine, what is a maintenance procedure for dtg machines if I go on 15 days holiday?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Flush out the white ink and replace with a cleaning solution - that's what I've done in the past and no problems.

I'm sure others will provide a more thorough explanation.


----------



## kicoabaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Stitch-Up said:


> Flush out the white ink and replace with a cleaning solution - that's what I've done in the past and no problems.
> 
> I'm sure others will provide a more thorough explanation.


What is the approximately amount of ink required for that? I mean, is it a big expense?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

kicoabaco said:


> What is the approximately amount of ink required for that? I mean, is it a big expense?


Depending on the machine the cost is different. It has to do with how long the ink lines are, what kind of dampers or carts you have, and how much ink the print head itself holds.


----------



## kicoabaco (Feb 16, 2011)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Depending on the machine the cost is different. It has to do with how long the ink lines are, what kind of dampers or carts you have, and how much ink the print head itself holds.


Sorry, didn't see that there is already a topic about this. 
Thnx for the reply...


----------

